# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Carbon active as a biological media filter

## Magicarp

Carbon active/arang biasa digunakan sebagai filter kimia. Tapi arang punya ssa yg tinggi yaitu 1 gramnya memiliki ssa setara 3000m2. Nah pertanyaannya. Kalau sudah jenuh mungkinkah carbon active bisa digunakan sbg rumah utk bakteri pengurai layaknya bioball dll? Soalnya kebetulan punya banyak banget sisa carbon active yg sepertinya udh jenuh. Sayang utk dibuang dan agak malas buat angkatnya dari chamber. Bagaimana menurut suhu2?

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Magicarp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

